# Thoughts on switching to to Orijen Six Fish?



## Simona Arian (May 13, 2015)

Additionally,

She is currently 35lbs and would eat forever if I let her. I noticed on the feedings chart a less active dog should be getting 1 cup of food a day, while an active one should be getting 1 cup and 1/3. She isn't very active, more of a couch potato that likes to snooze next to us all day, but 1 cup doesn't sound like much at all. How much do you feed your dog?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is a tiny golden. I have no experience with those foods but Chloe is the the same age and gets 2.5 to 3 cups a day.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

When I was at a similar point with Thor (He was 10 months but looking for a new grain free food with no chicken component and switching out of puppy food) I looked into Orijen among other brands and it looks really good. I did notice that the feeding recommendations for Orijen were smaller than for the food I ended up choosing (Taste of the wild Pacific Stream). I think it's because the caloric content is higher for Orijen.
We feed 3 1/2 cups a day of Taste of the Wild; but my boy is 75 pounds and fairly active so this is probably not very useful information.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I feed Orijen to both my boys. They get 2 cups a day. In the summer when they are more active (walking, ball, swimming) I increase it slightly. I'm also feeding Acana to my senior Aussie (15.5 years). It was the only food I was able to use with her and have her not get diarrhea. I absolutely love the foods from this company.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I would feed a tad more if she appears to be so hungry. My senior golden girl, Sophie, age 11 1/2, 65 pounds, is actually petite and a tad over weight--which she was when we adopted her from her previous owners. She gets 2 cups of 4Health a day, one in morning, one at night, but II also make a turkey stew and they get 1/3 of it per day at night. Our 8 year old Great Pyrenees is 115 pounds and he only eats 3 cups a day, and in this heat, he often skips his breakfast of dry kibble. I set it aside, add another cup at night with his stew, or tuna every 4th night, and he eats just 2 cups on this days. despite their size, pyrs do not eat much. Sophie would out eat him if we let her. 

By the way, your little oneis a beauty.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Mayla's adorable!

My dogs love Six Fish and they do great on it, but it's too expensive with two large dogs to feed it every day. 

67-lb Summit eats 222 grams, twice / day. That appears to be 1 cup 11 Tablespoons in volume for Six Fish. I feed the amount that keeps his waist narrow and his ribs just covered. My giant puppy Jet eats 263 grams / day.

However, even though the Dog Food Adviser would not approve, I'm substituting beans and veggies for part of their diet, because meat (including fish) promotes cancer, while vegetable protein doesn't. And once they're full-grown, they don't need a super-high-protein diet that makes cancers grow.


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

My golden is now 4 months old and is on Orijen large breed puppy food. He's doing great with firm stools and a nice soft coat. When it's time to switch to adult food, I want to give him Orijen six fish. I think when you buy your 12th bag the 13th is free. So in the long run it might help a bit if you're worried.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> ....because meat (including fish) promotes cancer, while vegetable protein doesn't. And once they're full-grown, they don't need a super-high-protein diet that makes cancers grow.


Based on what research? Dogs at carnivores. Do you really believe dogs will be healthier on a vegan diet?


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I thought it was carbohydrate that was supposed to feed cancer, not protein.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

artbuc said:


> Based on what research? Dogs at carnivores. Do you really believe dogs will be healthier on a vegan diet?



Actually I was surprised to find out that dogs are not dedicated carnivores. They do need vegetables as well and often seek them out when not included in their diet (one of the reasons many dogs like to nibble on plants and grass). Obviously they do prefer animal protein, but I don't think Susan was suggesting a vegan diet either, just supplementing with veggies.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

thorbreafortuna said:


> Actually I was surprised to find out that dogs are not dedicated carnivores. They do need vegetables as well and often seek them out when not included in their diet (one of the reasons many dogs like to nibble on plants and grass). Obviously they do prefer animal protein, but I don't think Susan was suggesting a vegan diet either, just supplementing with veggies.


I should not have said carnivore because I know it is debatable whether dogs are carnivores or omnivores. My main point was her assertion that animal protein causes cancer. I would like to see the basis for that claim.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

artbuc said:


> Based on what research? Dogs at carnivores. Do you really believe dogs will be healthier on a vegan diet?


Must be referring to cooked / processed meat.
This from the NIH Chemicals in Meat Cooked at High Temperatures and Cancer Risk - National Cancer Institute

Dr Turesky on cooked meat carcinogens in pet food
Dr. Turesky on Cooked Meat Carcinogens


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

T&T said:


> Must be referring to cooked / processed meat.
> This from the NIH Chemicals in Meat Cooked at High Temperatures and Cancer Risk - National Cancer Institute
> 
> Dr Turesky on cooked meat carcinogens in pet food
> Dr. Turesky on Cooked Meat Carcinogens


I did not realize meat in dog food was grilled/fried at high temperature. The Turesky interview is not much more than speculation.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Orijen 6 fish is part of my rotation but not more than 2-3 bags a year. I'm concerned about the mercury/heavy metals & now that the Fukushima radiation has hit the west coast :doh: is anyone really measuring ? 
Leading Scientist On Fukushima Radiation Hitting West Coast of North America: "No One Is Measuring So Therefore We Should Be Alarmed" Washington's Blog


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I also have been feeding Orijen 6 Fish in rotation with Orijen Regional and some of the Acana ( same company) varieties. 

At my holistic vets recommendation, I will be migrating Brisby to a home cooked diet based on this cookbook and supplement. This may be something you may want to consider considering the food intolerance issues you are dealing with. Brisby does not have these issues, however although Orijen is a high quality kibble and Brisby is doing well on it, both my vet and I think that going to a home cooked diet may be even better.

*Hillary's* Blend (formerly The Balancer) - Golden Retrievers


----------



## Tototoro (Feb 12, 2015)

I do the Orijen 6 fish for my puppy. I rotate around the different 'flavours' each month


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dogs are so ridiculous, lol I want to feed them 6 Fish, but nope they will not eat it except for Lushie who will eat anything. I feed them Fromm. My ideal food is Ziwipeak, but I cant afford it for 6 dogs.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Last year we adopted a Great Pyrenees. He was about 56 when found dumped on a college campus, blind his entire life, very stunted, underweight, staph infection on skin severe loss of fur on rear, tail, back legs, covered in poop. Apparently had been crated or in very small pen his entire life til dumped. Didn't even know how to be on a leash.

The lady that found him and rescued him was a college prof on at that college. She had him 15 months (nobody wants to adopt a blind dog, especially not one that that old.. Well, after deciding we wanted him, felt he needed us, I talked to her on phone several times and learned she is vegan and feeds her dogs and cats the same way. His skin infection was cleared, but he had the chronic ear infection Hair had grown back where he had lost it.

She brings him down to us and he smlled horrible even tho ust bathed the day before at bets--was his ears. She left the antibiotics and ear drops and bag of vegan dog food. And his vet records. I get him on Taste of the Wild grain free food and dumped the vegan stuff. My vet said the antibiotics were the right ones, but his ears were to sore to be sticking a nozzle down in them and he put him on oral steroids.

Long story short, we lost him just 3 week and 3 days later to hemangiosarcoma. BUT in those 3 1/2 weeks he had gained almost 3 pounds where the 15 months he was with his foster on vegan food he had only gained 5 pounds according to vet records she gae me. He needed to put on another 25 pounds when we got him. Also, in that time, his ears completely cleared up. Mostly likely had an allergy to one of the grains in the vegan dog food. The only way I would feed vegan was if my dog was allergic to all meats

That said, my dogs now (another Great Pyrenees and a golde) get 4Health. I also make them a stew of ground turkey fresh sweet potatoes, fresh apples and grozen green beans. Mix 1/3 cup in with their dry kibble at night and they love it..They also like raw sweet potatoes and raw carrots.

That said,


----------

